# موضوع الأسبوع (1): كيف تنشئ شركة صناعيه صغيرة



## صناعة المعمار (16 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

فكرة جميلة مفيدة وتضفي جوا من الحيوية أشار اليها الأخ الفاضل م. اسلام عزازى جزاه الله خيرا وهي أن نطرح كل أسبوع موضوعا مختلفا بما يتعلق بالهندسة الصناعية

:28: سيكون المجال مفتوحا للجميع لاقتراح المواضيع على الرابط التالي:
موضوع الأسبوع اضغط هنا

موضوعنا لهذا الأسبوع هو من اختيار الأخ المشرف م.محمد فوزي جزاه الله خيرا وهو:

كيف تنشئ شركة صناعيه صغيرة

يبدو للهولة الأولى ان الموضوع صعب لكن أتمنى أن يشارك الجميع بالمناقشة وان شاء الله ستكون الصورة واضحة في النهاية

ملاحظة: سيتم تثبيت الموضوع لمدة أسبوع فقط لتفادي الملل :32: (باستثناء هذا الموضوع سيكون الى اخر يوم بالعيد أعاده الله علينا وعليكم بالصحة والسعادة  ) ومن ثم يتم تثبيت موضوع الأسبوع الثاني وهكذا.........لكن طبعا ستبقى المواضيع جميعها مفتوحة لمن أراد الاضافة بعد ذلك

:30: بسم الله نبدأ.................ورونا الهمة .......بالعمل المتميز سنغير نظرة المجتمع للمهندس الصناعي

كل عام وأنتم بألف خير:84:​


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (16 أكتوبر 2006)

*كيف تبدأ مشروعك الخاص (شركة أو غيرها) ؟*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

في الحقيقة الفكرة جميلة جدا وكنت أنوي طرح فكرة شبيهة بها في قسم الإدارة لكن الأخوة كانوا

مبادرين:75: لذلك ننضم لهم ونطرح الموضوع هنا.

:28: كلنا نتمنى ونحلم بأن يكون لنا مشروعنا الخاص ولكن هل هناك خطوات حقيقية وعملية لذلك

وهل رأس المال هو الضرورة الأكيدة والحتمية ؟؟

كل ذلك يمكن ان نطرحه تحت عنوان كيف تبدأ مشروعك الخاص

وسيكون ذلك أشبه ما يكون بدورة عملية أتمنى أن تتعاونوا معي فيها وإن كان النشاط واضح

فسنطرح أوراق عمل خاصة تقومون بملئها ومن ثم تسليمها لنقيم عملكم :28: 


سأبدأ الآن بطرح رؤوس أقلام لمواضيع الدورة وللعلم فإن التدرج الذي سأطرحه هو تدرج

منطقي طرحه خبراء في المجال وهو على صورة خورزمية برمجية إذا أتتمتها كاملة ففعلا

ستضمن نتيجة طيبة لمشروعك.

(1) ورشة الدوافع:

وفيها سسناقش شخصية الطامح لانجاز مشروعه الخاص فماهي السمات الأساسية للشخصية

الناجحة أو المسماة بالريادية ؟

وهل انت مؤهل لتكون شخص ريادي؟

كيف تطور نفسك ؟


(2) ورشة المنتجات:

لا يغرك الاسم فهو لا يدل على المنتجات المادية وإنما المنتجات الإبداعية أو تسمى مصطلحا

مصنع الأفكار.

ماهي درجة إبداعك ؟

دراسة swot للمخاطر والفرص وغيرها فيما يسمى فرص إنشاء المشاريع

كيف توجد فكرة جديدة ؟

تحليل القيم وفلسفة vave 

(3) ورشة المشاريع الصغيرة:

دراسة الجدوى**** الخطط **** السوق **** التسويق **** إدارة المال 


(4) ورشة التفاوض مع المقرض ( لمن ليس لديه رأس المال ) :11: 

أنظمة القروض والمؤسسات المانحة

هذا تقريبا باختصار وترقبوا البداية ان شاء الله​
*أتمنى الفائدة للجميع وكل ما أريده منكم الدعاء بالتوفيق ونيل المنى قووووووولوا آمين  *​


----------



## gogoazz (16 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم بلنسبه لائ مشروع جديد اهم شئ دراسه السوق جيدا ومتوسط السعر بالنسبه لسعر الجمله الذى سوف اقوم بالتوريد به لانه عندما يقوم شخص ما بتصنيع شى يغفل عن السعر الحقيقى وهو سعر التوريد وينظر فقط لاى تاجر والسعر الذى يبيع به وهو سعر اجتهادى ويصدم بعد التصنيع بالسعر الحقيقى الذى سوف يورد به وهناك بعض الصناعات تعتمد بشكل اساسى على البيع الاجل وهذه نقطه مهمه وتكون تلك صدمه اخرى والله الموفق 
عادل السعد


----------



## الراهب الرهيب (16 أكتوبر 2006)

المهم هو التوكل على الله اولا ثم :
الفكرة مثلا انشاء ورشة لصنع الكاشي 
ثم دراسة و المام بطرق الصنع و المواد الاولية و المكائن و الايدي العاملة 
ثم دراسة السوق : طريقة العرض و الشراء -الاحتياج و الموسم المناسب للبدا و الموافقات الاصوليه
ثم الان لديك افكار ناضجة , المام بسر الصنعه , تعرف المواد و المكائن و مدى توفر العامله اللازمه , تعرف السوق جيدا و لديك على الاقل معرضا لعرض المنتوج 
ثم 
الاموال و هذه ليست مشكله فهناك الاف لديهم المال و لا توجد لديهم افكار للاستثمار 
ثم 
تبدا بشىء جديد و بسعر لا يقاوم - لا تفكر بالربح اول موسم 
ثم 
...... من الله التوفيق


----------



## صناعية ولكن (16 أكتوبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم*

لاي مشروع كان هنالك خطوات تدريجية لتطبيقه وفضلا عن القدرات الريادية عند الشخص والخبرة الضرورية في البداية يجب ان يكون هنالك 
اولا : دراسة جدوى كاملة عن المشروع حول التكلفة وحجم راس المال ودراسة وضع السوق ( قبل التكلف بالمشروع يجب ان يكون المشروع مرغوب من قبل السوق والزبائن لان الزبون هو الشخص الي يساعدنا في تحقيق الربح والنجاح بالنهاية دراسة السوق والمنافسين ضرورية جدا)
ثانيا: تامين راس المال الضروري من خلال قروض او من خلال عدة شركاء ( شركة مساهمة محدودة) او اي مصدر تمويل .....الخ.
ثالثا: البدء بتنفيذ المشروع بعد اكمال كافة الدراسات. يرافق ذلك وضع هيئة ادارية مناسبة وواعية على مبدأ وضع الشخص المناسب في المكان المناسب. 

والتوفيق من رب العالمين وربنا ما بضيع اجر العبد الطموح والمكافح انشالله . 
طبعا التوكل على الله يسبق هذه الخطوات. 
وشكرا


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (17 أكتوبر 2006)

بصراحه انا وجهت نظري من هذا الموضوع هو قبل كل شيء يجب دراسة السوق وما يحتاجه وليس انا نفسي اعمل ايه مثلا اني اريد اصنع انابيب ماء اشوف السوق والسعر الموجود في السوق اذا يناسب ويضاهي السوق ذلك الوقت استطيع ان استمر بالعمل مصانع تغليف الادويه لماذا اختاريت هذا الموضوع لان من امور الحياة التي لا تنتهي هو المرض وخصوصا في بلدي العراق الجريح نحتاج الى الدواء مثلا نستطيع استيراد الدواء او استيراد الكادر ونصنع ماكنه مشابهه لعمل الماكنه الاجنبيه سيفرق لنا بالسعر مثلا


----------



## engrashed (17 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته........
أعتقد أنه لإنشاء أي شركه صناعيه أو أي منشأه لا بد من توافر بشكل مبدئي بنيه تحتيه قويه في البدايه تستند عليها أثناء عملها ومشاريعها ,منها إعداد كادر فني جيد وإداره جيده علي درايه واعيه بكل المعوقات التي ستواجهها الشركه خصوصا في البدايه إلي جانب السيوله اللازمه لدفع عجلة العمل داخل الشركه إلي جانب بعض الأمور الأخري الإداريه والخاصه بالعلاقات العامه.
هذا والله أعلم هذا من واجهة نظري بحكم خبرتي المحدوده........
وشكرا لكي أختي علي مثل هذه المواضيع المفيده التي تثري المنتدي


----------



## محمد فوزى (17 أكتوبر 2006)

*توضيح الرؤيه فى دراسة الجدوى*

كيف تقوم بعمل دراسة جدوى
اليكم بعض مايمكن عمله لتنفيذ المشروع الصغير
دراسة الجدوى تنقسم الى ثلاث اقسام 
1-دراسة تسويقية 2-دراسة فنية 3- دراسة مالية
وبعد انتهاء الدراسة تأتى مرحلة تنفيذ المشروع
الدراسة التسويقية 
وهى دراسة تعتمد على جمع البيانات عن المنتجات التى يحتاج اليها السوق مثل
1-عدد العملاء مستخدمى المنتج
2- حجم المبيعات السنوية الحالى
3-حجم المبيعات المتوقع خلال الخمسة اعوام القادمة
4-تقسيم السوق بين المستورد والمصنع محليا market share
5- سعر المنتج المحلى والمستورد 
6-عدد الشركات المنتجة محليا وقدرة كل شركة الانتاجية واماكن تواجدها
7- عدد الموزعيين للمنتج واماكن تواجدهم والتسهيلات الممنوحة لهم من المنتجين
8- كيفية خدمة ما بعد البيع للمنتج ومدى تحققها
ويتم دراسة البيانات السابقة بالوسائل التالية 
الصحف والمجلات - مراكز البحوث والاحصاء - البحث الميدانى - الانترنت 
لابد ان تكون خلاصة هذة الدراسة هى وجود احتياج فى السوق لانتاج السلعة او يمكن انتاج السلعة بسعر منافس لأخذ جزء من market share 
واذا كان هناك اضافة من الاخوة فليتفضلوا بها

الدراسة الفنية
وتعنى دراسة امكانية تنفيذ المشروع وتحديد احتياجاته الفنيه كالآتى
1- لابد من البدايه معرفة حجم الانتاج السنوى المطلوب من المصنع مثلا 0000وحدة /عام
2- يتم عمل خريطة مراحل الانتاج محدد بها المراحل الاساسية وداخل كل مرحلة المحطات الانتاجية اى flow chart of production مثلا 
مرحلة المكابس press 
مرحلة اللحام وتشمل محطة تجهيز sub -محطة لحام arc- محطة لحام co2- محطة تجميع لحام نهائى وتشطيب ................
مرحلة الدهان وتشمل المعالجة surface treatment- العزل sealing - دهان اول primer- دهان خارجى top coat
مرحلة التجميع وتشمل تجميع الاجزاء بالترتيب وعدد خطوات التجميع
مرحلة التفتيش وفيها الاختبارات طبق المواصفة المحددة للمنتج
3- يتم عمل قائمة بالماكينات المطلوبة لكل قسم او مرحلة machinary listوتحديد قدرة الماكينة الانتاجية وطاقتها الكهربية اللازمة لها واسعارها المتوقعة واماكن الشراء 
3- تحديد العمالة اللازمة لكل مرحلة طبقا للانتاجية اليوميه المطلوبة 
4- عمل كروت تشغيل لكل محطة انتاجية موضح بها مراحل العمل بالمحطة والادوات المستخدمة
5- عمل layout خريطة للاقسام الانتاجية وتحديد مساحة الارض المطلوبة 
6- عمل هيكل للادارات الفنية والادارية 
7- عمل قائمة بالمواد الداخلة فى الانتاج 
8- عمل قائمة بالموردين للمواد 
الخروج من الدراسة بتصور عن تكلفة التصنيع manufacturing cost

الدراسة المالية للمشروع
وتعنى تحديد التكاليف الاجماليه وتخطيط الربح ومصادر التمويل وكيفية ادارة رأس المال كالآتى :
حساب التكاليف الكلية = تكلفة الانشاء + تكلفة التصنيع + التكلفة المتغيرة
تكلفة الانشاء = تكلفة الارض+ المبنى 
تكلفة التصنيع = تكلفة المعدات + تكلفة الخامات + تكلفة العماله
التكلفة المتغيرة = التراخيص + التدريب + الانتقالات + الاهلاكات فى المعدات والخامات
ملحوظة يتم حساب تكلفة التصنيع والتكلفة المتغيرة للمنتج الواحد بقسمة التكلفة السنوية /الانتاج السنوى
تخطيط الربح 
يتم حساب تكلفة المنتج = سعر الخام + تكلفة التصنيع + التكلفة المتغيرة
يتم دراسة السعر المتوقع للمنتج بعد اضافة هامش ربح يجعل المنتج منافس
مصادر التمويل : اما تمويل ذاتى من الشركاء او تمويل بنكى 
كيفية ادارة رأس المال :
تحديد موازنة تقديرية للعام بها اجمالى المصاريف واجمالى الدخل المتوقع

يتم عمل خطة شهرية باجمالى الالتزامات او المصروفات واجمالى الدخل مع توضيح موعد بدء الانتاج بدقة مع تطبيق قاعدة time = mony

عمل دراسة لموعد استرداد رأس المال 
الموازنة بين السيولة المناسبة وتحقيق الخطة الزمنية
عدم بيع المنتج بتسهيلات ائتمانية على اقساط 
عمل موازنة لكل قسم انتاجى ومحاسبته سنويا
استخدام الفائض السنوى فى تطوير المنتج 
واترك المجال للتعليق او الاضافة واشكركم للمتابعة


----------



## alasade (17 أكتوبر 2006)

*دراســـــــة المشروع*

السلام عليكم ورحمةالله وبركاته ومبروك عليكم جميعا شهر رمضان المبارك اود المشاركه بهذا الموضوع عبرالنقاط التاليه: واترك لكم المناقشه 
نبدا في بادئ الامر بعنوان المشروع الهندسي الصناعي , دراسه المشروع من قبل مؤسسي المشروع اولا.. , الكادر الهندسي والفني والاداري والرقابه الماليه والقانونيه ........الخ...
موقع المشروع مهم جدا لزياده الانتاج وتصريف المنتوج وكذلك وضع شروط السلامه فيه مع حساب كلفه الموقع ,الترخيصه الصادرة من الجهاة المسؤوله في تلك الرقعة الجخرافية , معدات المشروع وكلفتها ,انشاء وحدات الدائره الادارية والفنيه والرقابه الماليه والحسابات , دراسه مسبقه لكميه الانتاج والصادرات مع حساب الارباح في مخطط بياني مستمر لملاحظة سير الانتاج ومعالجة الاخطاء ان وجدت , الجانب الصحي والنفسي والمعاشي للعاملي في المشروع , حساب كلفة العاملين خلال سنة قبل الانتاج , تطوير المشروع (المنتوج) بمعدات ووسائل حديثة , رغبة السوق بالمنتوج , الاعلان عنه قبل صدورة او طرحة في السوق , ترويج البضاعة في مناطق مختلفه من البلاد , والشئ المهم وثيقة السيطرة النوعية او الرقابة الصناعية للمنتوج ...ونسالكم الدعاء صديقكم من العراق....... الاســدي......والسلام​


----------



## ماضي (17 أكتوبر 2006)

ذكر الأخوة سابقا العديد من الخطوات نحو تأسيس منشأة صناعية صغيرة

وانا ارى أن أي مشروع يجب أن يبدأ بفكرة قبل كل شيء

قبل دراسة السوق وقبل دراسة الجدوى و قبل التفكير في النواحي الفنية لهذا المشروع

الفكرة أولا

وكلما كانت إبداعية و مختلفة، كان المشروع أصغر حجما زاقل كلفة، و اسرع نموا و اكثر ربحا

مع تحياتي،،،


----------



## رامي1 (17 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

من ناحية كيف تنشىء شركه صناعيه فهذا يتطلب وضع تخطيط تقريبي وهو معرفة ماهو نوع الصناعه او المنتج وهل هذا المنتج جديد ليس له مثيل في السوق او انه متوفر ولكن يراد انتاجه بطريقه اخرى وتغير بسيط عليه كتعديل او تطوير ومن ثما معرفة الالأت والاجهزه اللازمه ان احتاج الامر لذلك وبعدها معرفة التكلفه ثم اخذ الرخصه بأنشاء الشركه ومن ثما توفير الموظفين الاداريين والفنيين ويفضل المتفوقين والمبدعين وبعدها يتم التنفيذ والتشاور وطرح الاراء والافكار . هذه نبذه مختصره عن كيفية الانشاء بعد التوكل على الله


----------



## عادل عباس (17 أكتوبر 2006)

الاخوة الافاضل
فى تصورى ان اى مشروع لكىينجح لا بد من وجود فكرة قابلة للتطبيق مدعمة بدراسات جدوى ثم راس المال.واهمهم الفكرة


----------



## waleeeed (17 أكتوبر 2006)

*ردا علي موضوع الاسبوع*

اتمني ان نخرج بمعلومات وشئ مفيد لانني افكر في مشروع صغير واحتاج مقترحاتكم ومشوراتكم 
وجزاكم الله خيرا :28:


----------



## سرحان الجنابي (17 أكتوبر 2006)

*الاخوة المهندسين*

عليكم سلام الله ورحمة وبركاته وكل عام وانتم بخير
وبعد
اشكركم على هذا الموضوع وارى انه يستحق الدراسة والتشجيع
انا ليس تخصصي هندسة صناعية ولذلك بالتاكيد الاخوة المهندسين الصناعيين هم اكثر خبرة مني في هذا المجال لكن على قدر معلوماتي في هذا المجال لدي بعض الملاحظات
1- تحتاج دراسة هذا الموضوع الى اشراك اناس متخصصون في السوق والتسويق
2- دراسة مدى حاجة السوق لبعض الصناعات اي تحديد الصناعات التي يمكن ان يستوعبها السوق
3- دراسة الجدوى الاقتصادية لكل نوع من الصناعات
4- دراسة المنافسة في السوق اي ربما يكون هناك نفس المنتوج منتج من قبل شركة او مصنع اخر او يكون المنتوج مستورد من الخارج وبالتالي هنا يكون المصنع بحاجة الى حماية وخاصة في بداية انتاجة رغم انني ضد الحماية من الدولة وارى ان الحماية الوحيدة للمنتوج هو جودته ومنافستة المنتوج الاجنبي
5- كسب ثقة المستهلك وهنا عامل الدعاية وجودة المنتوج وطرق التسويق لها دور كبير في هذا المجال


وسوف استفاد كثيرا من خلال مشاركاتكم
ولكم مني فائق الشكر والتقدير


----------



## مراد005 (17 أكتوبر 2006)

*كيف تنشئ شركة صناعية صغيرة*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
فيما يبدو لي أن إنشاء شركة صناعية صغيرة يبدأ أولا من معرفة الأمور التالية و بكل دقة :
-نوعية المنتوجات المراد صناعتها و تسويقها.
-الشريحة و المنطقة المستهدفة بهذه المنتوجات و هل للشركة أهداف مستقبلية نحو التسويق الخارجي (التصدير) أي دائرة التسويق.
-موقع مقر الشركة يجب أن تتوفر فيه شروط معينة.
-المنتوجات المماثلة الموجودة في السوق و التي تخلق تنافسية حادة معرفتها من حيث أثمنتها بيعا و تكلفتها صناعة و المواد الخام مصادرها و تكلفة نقلها.
-التجهيزات اللازم التوفر عليها من حيث أثمنتها و جودتها و مدة صلاحية استعمالها و توفر التقنيين المختصين في إصلاحها.
-دراسة الجدوى لمشروع الشركة : دراسة جدوى اقتصادية و مالية و تقنية و تجارية.

هذه خطاطة بسيطة لبعض الأمور الهامة في تأسيس الشركة.
أضف إلى ذلك الجانب الإداري و القانوني أي كيفية إعداد الوثائق اللازمة لتأسيس الشركة قانونيا.
تحديد الموارد المالية لتسيير الشركة و كذا مواردها البشرية و آلياتها.


----------



## المهندس: وليد محمد (17 أكتوبر 2006)

*الله يعطي الكل العافيه والصحه واتمنى من الله العزيز التقدم بظل القران الكريم والسنه*

:16:


صناعة المعمار قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## صناعة المعمار (17 أكتوبر 2006)

*اعلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ماشاء الله الردود كثيرة وأتمنى أن لاتكون مجرد كلام والله الموفق 

اعلاااااااااااان : تم البحث في الموضوع مع الأخ المشرف محمد الكردي وللمصلحة العامة فقد تقرر أن يفصل بين المادة التي عنده وبين هذا الموضوع حتى لا تفقد المادة من وزنها بتباعد الدروس وفصلها بمشاركات الأخوة الذين اشكرهم من كل قلبي على ماشاركوا به


اذن لتحقيق المصلحة العامة وللنزول عند طلباتكم أعزاءنا بأن نلازم الكلام النظري بالتطبيق العملي .........ترقبوا موضوعا جديدا ومنفصلا للأخ م. محمد الكردي بعنوان:

ورشة عمل: كيف تبدأ مشروعك الخاص​


----------



## esam19260 (17 أكتوبر 2006)

*الصناعة فىكوريا*

الاخوة الاعزاء 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
انى لى تجربة فى مجال الصناعة المتوسطة وقمت بتأسيس مصنع الكترونيات بمساحة 3000 متر مربع لانتاج اجهزة الريسيفر الديجيتل ولااتعرض للامور السلبية فى المشروع ولكن اعرض النواحى الايجابية واستفدته من خلال تنفيذ المشروع اما الناحية الايجابية وهو سفرى لكوريا حيث ان الصناعة تعتمد على مايسمى (r&d) وهذه المراكز تقوم على تصميم وتسويق المنتج الخاص به وعندما تحصل على طلبات تتقدم للمصانع بالتصميمات والكميات المطلوبة وبالتالى فان المصانع مستمرة فى الانتاج واهتمامها بجودة التصنيع الخاص به فانه يوجد مصنع متخصص فى الصاج ومصنع مختص فى البوردة الالكترونيه ومصنع مختص فى التجميع والختبار والتغليف .
لانشاء اى منتج الكترونى مطلوب :- مصمم هارد وير - مصمم سوفت وير - متخصصين فى رسم اتوكاد وبرامج تصميم الدوئر الالكترونيه - فريق تسويق جيد مدرب وله علم بالعملية التصديرية - اهم شئ شئون قانونية لوضع اساس قانونى يربط بين كل هذه الاطراف .
اتمنى ان يتم انشاء مراكز تصميم منتجات فى مصر حسب المعايير الدولية والمحلية والالتزام بها .
علما بان الصناعة فى مصر غير محمية ومعرضة لتغير القوانين واعباء ليس للصناعة ذنب فيها وبالتالى يؤثر على سعر المنتج واستمرار الانتاج ( المصنع مغلق بعد افتتاحة بمدة لاتتجاوز 6 شهور لتغير جميع القوانيين المصرفية والتعريفة الجمركية وايقاف الالات واستثمارات تعادل 10 مليون جنيه ).
ملحوظة : المصانع فى مصر كثيرة ولكن تعمل بعشر طاقتها ولكن للاسف كميات الانتاج ليس كافيه لتقليل التكاليف الثابته فيجب استغلال طاقات هذه المصانع ولا نفرح بانشاء مصانع اخرى ويغلق كل يوم عشرات المصانع فى بلد محتاج لكل المنتجات وتوجد فيه بطالة والله نفسى افهم.
نحن نلعب طاولة وليس شطرنج مثل باقى الدول المتقدمة فى الصناعة والتجارة


----------



## m_talaat (17 أكتوبر 2006)

الاخوة الافاضل لوحظ لى ان الافكار خرجت عن سياق الموضوع وهو المشاريع الصغيرة والتى تخدم اعداد كبيره من الراغبين وليش مشروع واحد نتحد فيه جميعا .
وعلى ذلك فالمطلوب هو طرح عدد لا نهائى من المشاريع وكل واحد يختار فكرة المشروع الذى يناسبه وحسب ظروف تخصصه وظروف البيئة الموجود فيها.
المشروع يكون رأس المال المستثمر فيه يكون بقدر الامكان بسيط حتى لا تتحول العمليه الى شركات كبيرة تحتاح الى مشاكل ادارية كثرة .
ومن جانبى سوف اطرح فكرتين اساسيتان وهما :
اولا المشروع يجب ان يستوعب اكبر عدد من العاملين وذلك لحل مشكلة البطاله ولكن بطريقة مبتكرة لا يكون فيها حضور وانصراف وصرف مرتبات وخلافه وهى يتم تحديد المشروع وتحديد عناصر الانتاج بحيث يتم توزيع الاجزاء المراد انتاجها على ورش صغيرة يتم انشائها فى المنازل فى اى غرفة او على سطح المنزل وتتولى الشركة الام تدريب كل مجموعة عمل على تنفيذ الجزء الخاص بها تدريبا جيدا ثم يتم توزيع الخامات على المجموعات فى مواعيد محددة واستلام المنتج فى مواعيد محدده واذا كانت العمليه تحتاج الى تجميع الاجزاء مع بعضها يتم ذلك فى مكان التجميع النهائى و الذى يتم فيه التغليف وهكذا ومن الممكن طرح العديد من افكار الاعمال مثل لعب الاطفال & مكونات الشيارات & مكونات الاجهزة الكهربية & الملابس الجاهزة & المنتجات الغذائية الجافة ....... وخلافة كثر من الافكار .
الجزء الثانى وهو الهام ويتكون من تكوين مجموعات تسويق المنتجات حيث ان المشكله الاساسيه فى الصناعة سواء الصغيرة او الكبيرة هى تسويق المنتجات وبحيث نبعد مشاكل التسويق عن المتخصصين فى الانتاج .
هذه بعض الافكار التى اتمنى ان تفتح المجال امام الجميع وقد شاهدتها بنفسى فى كوريا واعلم انه يتم تنفيذها فى الهند كذلك 
مع اطيب الامنيات


----------



## msadek80 (18 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة اللة و بركاتة
هذة اول مشاركة لي فى هذا الموقع الجميل , بالنسبة لمشروع خاص صناعى فى مصر دى فكرة سهلة جدا لإى مهندس المهم فى رأيي ثلاث عناصر مهمة
1 العمل من خلال مجموعة عمل متفاهمة و لابد أن يعينوا قائد عليهم 
2 إختيار فكرة المشروع ( محددة , قابلة للتنفيذ , يمكن قياس نتائجها )
3 بزل الجهد فى دراسة فكرة المشروع من كل النواحى ( مادية , تصنيعية , تسويقية , قانونية ...) و هنا يظهر بشكل مباشر العمل الجماعى فى تسهيل الدراسة
و بعد ذلك التوكل على اللة و بذل الجهذ و الوقت و المال و الإتجاة للتنفيذ , أما بالنسبة لأفكار للمشاريع فهذا شىء يجيء من خلال ملاحظة إحتياج لمجموعة من الناس لسلعة او خدمة معينة او أستيراد فكرة مطبقة فى الخارج و من الممكن ان يكون لها زبون فى بلدك او فكرة جديدة تماما , و الاخيرة على الرغم من عدم التأكد من سوقها فى البداية و هذة مخاطرة ولكن لو نجحت تصبح اكثر طريقة مربحة


----------



## فهد محمد (18 أكتوبر 2006)

فكره رائده أخي العزيز ومتميزه 

خاصة أن فكرة المشاريع الصغيره تبدو لي قابله للتنفيذ بعد أجتيازها لدراسة الجدوى والأقتناع الشخصي حسب معطيات السوق وذلك للأسباب التاليه :

1- سهولة توفير رأس المال مقارنة بالمشاريع الكبيره .

2- لا يوجد بها تعقيدات أداريه كثيره ويمكن أنهاء أجراءاتها بسهوله .

3- نسبة المخاطره في المشاريع الصغيره أقل .

4- الوقت اللازم لتشغيل منشأه صغيره سيكون أقل .

مع تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق وأتمنى المشاركه في تمويل أي فكره لمشروع يتوقع له النجاح بعد دراسته على أن يكون في السعوديه أو في مصر .

فهد محمد لتواصل 
xxxxxxxxxxxx
عذرا يمنع وضع وسائل الاتصال بالمشاركات لتعم الفائدة بالتواصل عبر الملتقى

المشرفة


----------



## glucose (18 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
أرجو الدخول إلى الموقع التالي:
www.samamembers.jeeran.com


----------



## eng_eslam (21 أكتوبر 2006)

اتمنى ان يتم مناقشة الموضوع على اكمل وجة واتمنى ان اشارك بمعلومات بسيطة للغاية ولكن ارى انها البداية وهى عن خطوات اقامة المشروع الصناعى وادى اللينك :http://www.4shared.com/dir/910498/bc5e7298/sharing.html
ادعو الله ان يستفيد الجميع

وكل عام وانتم بخير..........


----------



## eng_eslam (21 أكتوبر 2006)

الرابط ياجماعة يحتوى على موضوعين 
1_مراحل اقامة المشروع الصناعى 
2_افكار اخرى لاقامة المشروع الصناعى (لكن مضغوط)


----------



## م.علاء إسماعيل (23 أكتوبر 2006)

*الخطوات الرئيسية للتفكير في مشروع صغير*

إخواني موضوع البدء بمشروع صغير هو موضوع يحتاج إلى دراسة متعمقة للبدء بشكل صحيح و لدي بعض الأفكار والاقتراحات التالية للبدء بمشروع صغير بحسب خبرتي المتواضعة أرجو أن تنال نقدكم البناء عليها :
1- اختيار المنتج او الخدمة المستهدفة للإنتاج: ان المنتج هو أساس المشروع و اختيار المنتج المناسب هو أمر أساسي جدا لإنجاح المشروع
يجب دراسة نوع المنتج الذي سوف يبنى المشروع على أساسه و يجب في هذه المرحلة دراسة عدة جوانب من الناحية الفنية و التي يمكن تلخيصها في ما يلي/
أ- مدى احتياج او تداول السوق للمنتج قيد الدراسة.
ب- دراسة الأصناف المتوفرة في السوق و مقارنة أسعارها و مواصفاتها و بلد المنشاء لها و مدى حركتها في السوق.
ج- التركيز على العملاء: إن هذا الأمر هام للغاية و ذلك لان اختيار المنتج مع التركيز على العميل سوف يعطيك فكرة مبدئية عن حجم السوق لهذا المنتج فمثلا هناك منتجات او خدمات ذات سوق كبير رغم أن أسعارها منخفظة مثل الحلويات و المنتجات الغذائية البسيطة و هناك منتجات ذات سوق محدود و لكن أسعارها غالية مثل منتجات المعدات الطبية و مثل هذه المنتجات تتطلب ان يكون صاحب المشروع ذو رأس مال معقول و لدية القدرة على أن يصبر لفترة طويلة على التسويق إذا ان السعر الغالي و محدودية السوق تؤثر على قدرته المنشأة على الإنتاج. 
ح- ما هي المتطلبات الفنية اللازمة للإنتاج: الآلات المطلوبة - التدريب المطلوب -المواد الخام. 
خ- حجم المنافسة للمنتج :إذا أن اختيار منتج ذو منافسين أقوياء في السوق قد يقضي على المشروع في مهده لان المنتجين الآخرين في السوق و الذين لديهم قاعدة جيدة و خبرة متراكمة قد يتصرفون بطريقة تؤدي إلى ضرب منتجك بالسعر مثلا و بإضافة خدمات و ميزات أخرى قد لا تتمكن أنت من مجاراتها بسبب كون مشروعك لا يزال ناشئاً.
2- الكادر الفني اللازم للتنفيذ: يجب الانتباه جيدا إلى المتطلبات الفنية اللازمة للكادر الذي سوف يقوم بالإنتاج و كم عددهم و ما إذا كان متوفراً محليا ام لا و إذا كان المشروع سوف يتم بجهود ذاتية يجب دراسة إمكانات المنفذ و ما إذا كان بحاجة إلى تدريب للقيام بذلك.
3- المواد الخام: في هذه النقطة يجب دراسة المشروع بدقة لتحديد ما هي المواد الخام التي سوف تستخدم للإنتاج و هل هي متوفرة محليا و من هم الموردين لها و مواصفاتها و ما إلى ذلك و يجب أيضا الانتباه إلى أن طبيعية المشروع تحدد اي مستوى من المواد الخام مطلوب لإنتاج صنف معين بمعنى إن هناك مواد خام أولية و هي مثلا : البلاستيك و الحديد و غير ذلك و هناك مواد خام مصنعة جزئياً و هي مثلاَ : أجزاء بلاستيكية أو معدنية مصنعة من قبل طرف أخر و لا تشكل منتجا بذاتها و سوف يتم تجميعها و تركيبها في مشروعك الخاص لتصبح منتجاً ذا قيمه اقتصادية على سبيل المثال فإن الشركات الكبيرة لا تقوم بتصنيع كل شيء بل تقوم بتصنيع بعض الأجراء و تشتري الأجزاء الأخرى من مصنعين آخرين و تقوم بتركيبها لديها لتصنع منتجا ذا قيمة اقتصادية.
4-دراسة التكاليف: التكاليف تشمل موقع المشروع - تكاليف الإنتاج - تكاليف التشغيل - تكاليف التراخيص للمشروع من الجهات الرسمية.
5- النظام الإداري للمشروع : هذه النقطة قد تسقط سهوا من حسابات الكثير إذ انه من المهم أن يتم تحديد تسلسل المهام و الوظائف و المسؤوليات بشكل يجعل العمل يتم بشكل روتيني و لا يعتمد على شخص واحد للقيام بكل شيء و اتخاذ كل القرارات. كما أن هناك تكاليف قد تكون مخفية للوهلة الأولى و هي مثلاً استخدام نظام محاسبي للحسابات والمخزون و لكن هذا طبعاً يعتمد على حجم المشروع و لكن في الحد الأدنى يجب تبني نظام محاسبي معين حتى و لو لم يكن محوسبا.
6- التسويق: إن أساس كل مشروع ناجح هو قدرته على تسويق منتجة سواء كان هذا المنتج حقيقيا أو انه خدمة (خدمات الصيانة مثلاً) و يشمل التسويق مهام الإعلان عن المشروع و المنتجات.
هناك بعض المشاريع قد لا يكون المنتج محسوسا كخدمات الصيانة مثلا أو توصيل البريد الداخلي. و لكن في كل الأحوال فإن ذلك يعتبر منتجا حتى و لو لم تنطبق بعض النقاط المطروحة عاليا حرفياً عليه. 

شكراً لكم،
أخوكم م. علاء إسماعيل


----------



## م.ابويحيى (24 أكتوبر 2006)

_اولا كل الشكر والتقدير لكل من م. اسلام والمشرفة صناعة المعمار على الطرح الرائع _
_ثانيا قراءت كل الردود واستفدت الكثير منها بارك الله فيكم وفي علمكم _
_ثالثا تعليقي على فكرة انشاء مشروع صغير كالاتي _

_1) اما ان نبدا باختيار ( المنتج/ الخدمة) ونبحث عن مكان لتسويقة او نجد مكان للتسويق ثم نرى ما يتلائم له من منتج/خدمة_
_2) دراسة جدوى اقتصادية تتضمن تكاليف المشروع من الالف الى الياء والزبون المستهدف و المنافسين ونشاطاتهم المماثلة للمنتج بالسوق_
_3) واعتمدا على نقطة 2 فاننا باذن الله نستطيع معرفة راس المال المطلوب للقيام بالمشروع وعلى ذلك يجب توفيره_
_4) البحث عن العمالة وممويلين للمنتج_
_5)البدء بتفيذ المشروع على ارض الواقع _
_6) متابعة المشروع وايجاد المشاكل الاولية _
_7) حل المشاكل الاولية واستمرار العمل ب Pdca سيكل _

_وبالله التوفيق_ 
3) التخطيط


----------



## العروبة (26 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
اخوتى الاعزاء... مفتاح اى مشروع ناجح هو الفكرة الجيدة..التخطيط السليم..التمويل الكافئ..قوة المنافسة. فاذا جمعة اخى صاحب المشروع هذة العناصر فستكون راضيآ على مشروعك.
مبدئيآ يجب ان تلجاء الى الكتب المتخصصة فى ادارة المشاريع ثم سؤال أهل الخبرة فستكون محظوظآ آنشاء الله. ونحن سنكون على أستعداد لاجابة اى سؤال يجعل منك صاحب مشروع ناجح.

وشكرآ


----------



## صناعة المعمار (30 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

الفكرة او الهدف هي المرحلة الاولى لكن ماهي خصائص هذا الهدف ؟ 

باللغة الانجليزية تم اختصار هذه الخصائص بكلمة SMARTفيقال: 
SMART OBJECTIVES
وباللغة العربية للاسف لحقوا بالترجمة الحرفية : الاهداف الذكية  وطبعا خطأ كبير :29: 


S PECIFIC 
محدد:هدف محدد وكلما تقدمنا بالمشروع يبق واضحا ومحددا


M EASURABLE 
قابل للقياس: يمكن قياسه ولكن هذه الخطوة ليست سهلة في البداية غالبا وتحتاج الى ان ننتظر الى النهاية حتى تقاس رقميا


A CCEPTABLE
مقبول: اي مقبول من ناحية قانونية واخلاقية وومقبولة من المجتمع الذي انت فيه

R EALISTIC
واقعي: معتقد قديم بان الشخص لو وضع هدفا بمستوى اعلى مما يطلب او يقدر عليه فانه سيصل وسيكبر فيما بعد وحا ليا يعتبر هذا مفهوما خاطئا ذلك لان الشخص لن يعمل ولن يحاول كثيرا طالما يعلم ان هدفه غير واقعي 

T IME RELATED 
محدد الزمن:بدون تحديد الوقت نفقد الالتزام (يجب ان نحدد مواعيد نهائية)​


----------



## Bow-z (30 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 

اولا : كل عاام والجميع بخير .. 

اعقب على مشاركة الأخ عصام .. بالفعل عدم استقرار الاسواق و كذلك سعر صرف العمله الرسميه له اكبر الأثر على سير عملية التصنيع ومن ثم التسويق بشكل مرضي .. ولكن اخي كثير من الاخوه قد نجحوا بالفعل في التكيف مع هذه الظروف وبدؤوا مشاريع مصغرة في ظل كل هذه المتغيرات .. الفكره انهم بدؤوا بشيء صغير .. ومن ثم توسعوا وطوروا انفسهم تدريجيا .. وصدقني رأيت بعيني مصانع متوقفه لأكثر من 6 اشهر في بعض الاحيان .. الا انها تعاود العمل والانتاج من جديد .. ذلك لانهم قد حددوا مجالهم .. واختاروا التخصص بشيئ وان كان مبسطا او مصغرا .. وذلك لحاجة تلك الجهات لمنتجاتهم .. فاختيار نوعية المنتج امر في غاية الاهمية .. والتخصص اساس النجاح سواء على المستوى الفردي او العام .. اما من اختاروا ان يدخلوا الاسواق بكل ثقلهم فهم عرضة لكل ما يتعرض له السوق لمشاكل و تحديات .. فان كان المشروع لانتاج منتج كامل يكلف 10 ملايين جنيه .. فالافضل ان تبدأ بنصف المبلغ 5 ملايين جنيه لتنتج اجزاء معينه من المنتج .. وتدخل بنصفه الأخر شريكا ومستثمرا في رأس مال الشركه التي تطلب هذه الاجزاء التي تصنعها وبذلك تضمن اكثر من عصفور في يدك .. ذلك لان استثماراتك ستشكل وسيلة ضغط على هذه الشركه فتطلب باستمرار الاجزاء والمكونات التي يصنعها مصنعك الصغير .. وكذلك اذا لا قدر الله خسر مشروعك .. تكون عالاقل خسرت نصف المبلغ 5 ملايين جنيه فقط والذي بدوره يمكن ان يعوض من ارباحك المتراكمة نتيجة لاستثمارك النصف الاخر 5 ملايين جنيه في الشركه الكبيره .. وكذلك وجودك تحت مظلة من هذه الشركة الكبيره يحميك من المنافسه الشرسه والمباشره مع غيرها من حيتان السوق والتكتلات الاقتصادية الضخمة التي تنتج نفس منتجات هذه الشركه الكبيره .. 

وتمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق ودوام النجاح .. 


وتحياتي للجميع


----------



## اصل الهندسة (31 أكتوبر 2006)

*4m*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبر​كاته 
يبدو انه غاب عن اذهان الاخوة المهندسون الصناعييون
ما هي الهندسة الصناعية ؟ او دعني اقول نسوا( 4Ms) 
كل M تحتاج Facilities معينة بتوفرها يمكن ان ننطلق الى الامام 
ولا تنسوا الدراسة الاولية التي هي حطة الاولى والتي لها الوزن الاكبر او النسبة الاعظم عند تقييم المشروع اليكم هذه ال M:-
1- Money
2- Materail
3- Manpower
4- Machine
والا اتحدى:79: :79: انه فيه مشروع لم يعنى بهذه الامور واستمر إلا ان كان الله يدعمه


----------



## محمد فوزى (31 أكتوبر 2006)

اصل الهندسة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبر​كاته
> يبدو انه غاب عن اذهان الاخوة المهندسون الصناعييون
> ما هي الهندسة الصناعية ؟ او دعني اقول نسوا( 4Ms)
> كل M تحتاج Facilities معينة بتوفرها يمكن ان ننطلق الى الامام
> ...


اخى الكريم / لم يغب عن ذهن زملاؤك شىء مما تقول وارجو ان تكون مشاركتك ايجابية بمعنى ضع هنا ما تريد ان تفيد به دون تشكيك فليس هناك من يعلم كل شىء واحب ان اصحح لك معلومة ال 4 M التى تفضلت بها وهي ان MATERIAL-MANPOWER -MACHINE -METHODE
وهي اسلوب البحث عن الاخطاء وتصحيحها FISH BONE وليس اسلوب انشاء مصنع 
واشكرك على مشاركتك واتمنى لك التواصل معنا


----------



## صناعة المعمار (31 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اليكم هذه الروابط الهامة من الاخ العضو الفاضل م. سامح نور واتمنى ان يشاركنا هنا  




samehnour قال:


> كتبت عدة مقالات في مدونتي عن الابتكار في المشاريع الجديدة و أساليب زيادة القدرة الابتكارية
> 
> 
> *مشاريع جديدة بدون أفكار جديدة*
> ...


----------



## م. نائل مطر (6 نوفمبر 2006)

*مواقع هامة زاخرة بمعلومات مبسطة حول كيفية انشاء شركة (أو مشروع صغير)*

جميع المواقع التالية باللغة الانجليزية، وارجو ان يتمنك غيري من تزويدنا بمواقع عربية

موقع "مكتب المنشأت الصغيرة" بالولايات المتحدة وهو مؤسسة حكومية هدفها دعم انشاء المنشآت الصغيرة. مليء بالمعلومات والادوات المساعدة 
http://www.sba.org/

موقع مليء بالمعلومات الخاصة باشاء الشركات وكل ما له صلة بذلك. يمكنك الاشتراك في النشرة الالكترونية مجانا وهي مفيدة جدا 
http://www.entrepreneur.com/

موقع يمكنك من خلاله كتابة خطة عمل متكاملة (Business Plan)
http://www.venexus.com/Services/Bus...ess/WriteaBusinessPlan/tabid/558/Default.aspx

شركة تطوير برامج تعرض برامج (سعر ارخص نسخة 100 دولار) للمساعدة في كتابة خطة عمل 
كما تعرض نفس الشركة ربنامج اخر لكتابة خطة تسويق مفصلة (سعر ارخص نسخة 179 دولار) 
بالاضافة الى كتب وادوات اخرى للاعمال

ودمتم

م. نائل مطر
مدير قسم التدريب
رواد الاتقان

http://www.paloalto.com/


----------



## علي الشقيرات (7 نوفمبر 2006)

الموضوع شيق ولكن الشركة الصناعية بحاجة ماسة إلى التخطيط المسبق من قبل الأشخاص وأرجو التوفيق الدائم لكم


----------



## الفلسطيني الحر (21 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
اولا: شكرا على هذا الطرح الطيب الذي يشحذ الهمم للتفكير في كيفية خدمة امتنا 
ثانيا: بالنسبة للمواقع والروابط التي هي باللغة الانكليزية [COLOR="Red[B][U]"]((فهي ممتازة....ومعي الحل للغة))[/COLOR][/U][/B]هناك الكثير من المواقع التي تترجم اي المواقع الاجنبية من اي لغة----------> للعربية
منها الموقع الذي انا شخصيا استخدمه كثيرا وهو......www.arbs2day.com (العرب اليوم)
وشكرا..................طه-جامعة النجاح بنابلس-فلسطين


----------



## zaideltemimi (12 ديسمبر 2006)

*كيف نبني المستقبل الصناعي*

السلام عليكم 
اولا ان اي شركة صناعية عربية هي وسيلة من الوسائل تطوير الفكر الصناعي العربي الذي نحن الى الان نفتقد هذه الوسائل التي توصل اليها الدول الاوربية والولايا المتحدة وحتى دول اسيا الشرقية لهذا من المهم البناء 
اما كيف اعمل شركة صناعية تريد ان تحقق غالية المطلوبه منها فانا نحتاج الى دراسة شاملة حول هذه الشركة طبيعة العمل وكذلك طبيعة المكان وهل هذا المكان ناجح الى حد كبير لكي ابني مصنع صغير وحنى كيف استطيع مستقبلا ان اوسع هذا المشروع ان تحتاج الى دراسة موضوعية شاملة


----------



## قيثار الحب (14 ديسمبر 2006)

الموضوع ممتاز وشيق وانا مستمتع جدا ولكن من موجهت نضري وانا غير متخصص في هذا المجال ان الشخص قبل كل شي لابد ان يكون عنده هدف ودوافع وبنود مدروسة لااي مشروع يرغب فيه ويستشير ذوي الخبر و من سبقوه بنفس المجال او المجالات المماثلة لمشروعه وان يبحث عن المثالية ويجعل الصدق والامانة في كل خطوة يخطوها ومن ثم يبداء بما ذكر الاخ المشرف محمد فوزي وما ادلو به الشباب من ارا جميلة وصائبة وفي الختام اشكركم والخص قولي بما يلي ( الفكرة الجادة والاصرار على العمل والدراسة الشاملة والتمعن بعمق في كل كبيرة وصغير وان تعطي الفكرة الوقت الكافي للدراسة دراسة شاملة ) هي شرارة اي مشروع واشكركم


----------



## م_ خليل (15 ديسمبر 2006)

*مطلوب ان نكون اكثر تحديدا*

اخوانى المهندسون لقد قمت بطرح هذا الموضوع يوم 2-11 ولكن لم يلقى اهتمام وهذه هى اولى مشاركاتى
السلام عليكم 
هذه دعوة لعمل موضوع عن المشروعات الصغيرة ليكون نافذة لكل اخواننا المهندسين لتبادل الافكار و الخبرات عن بعض المشروعات الصغيرة والتى ارى انها اهم مانحتاجه كافراد و امم لسد حاجاتنا المتزايدة و العمل على سد الفجوة بين ما ننتجه وما نحتاجه كما اننى ارى ان اولادنا يحتاجون الى فرص عمل هذا اهم متطلبات العصر كما ارى ان لدينا كافة المقومات لقيام مجتمع متكامل به كل هذه الامكانات البشرية و الاصول الدينية العميقة التى هى من وجهة نظرى كافية لبدأ نشاط اقتصادى قوى ويحضرنى فى هذا المقام حديث الرسول (صلى الله عليه وسلم )حين اتاه رجل يسأله الصدقة فدله على حرفة جمع الحطب ليكون عضو نافع للمجتمع ولنفسه وليكون شعارانا (اذهب واحتطب وبع) ارجو من اخوانى المهندسين البدأ فى الرد لمناقشة الموضوع


----------



## خالد1402 (21 ديسمبر 2006)

ابداع مهندسين صناعيين 
وبالتوفق


----------



## msadek80 (21 ديسمبر 2006)

*دعنا نكون اكثر تحديدا*

جزاكم اللة خيرا , هذا بالفعل ما نحتاجه
نبتدى بأول فكرة و هى الصناعات البلاستيكية , الصين كما نعلمها الان لا تسوى شيئا بدون هذة الصناعة , كل منتجاتهم الجيدة منها و الرديئة هى فى الأصل منتجات بلاستيكية 
لذلك ادعو كل شباب المهندسيين ان يتعلموا هذة الصناعة على إختلاف تخصصاتهم لإنها بالفعل داخلة فى كل التخصصات مثل ( الادوات الكهربية , العدد , الأدوات المنزلية , لعب الاطفال , ...............) 
عليهم ان يتعلموا 
انواع الخامات البلاستيكية و استخداماتها المختلفة
كيفية حقن البلاستيك و انواع الماكينات و اشكالها
كيف تصنع إسطمبة لحقن البلاستيك و تكون جيدة ورخيصة
وعن نفسى سوف اكون اكثر فاعلية و احاول تجميع المعلومات العملية المفيدة و ارفعها على المنتدى
يا شباب ياريت فعلا نفكر بشكل فية بذل جهد خالص لوجة اللة لإنقاذ هذة الامة


----------



## وليد الحديدي (21 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
يا أخي هذه الصناعة بالرغم من كونها بسيطة جداً من الناحية التقنية و لا تحتاج إلى رؤوس أموال ضخمة فيمكن لأصحاب رؤوس الأموال المتوسطة إنشاء معامل للبلاستك كما أنها أساسية لصناعة الهياكل التي لا غنى لمعظم المنتجات الصناعية عنها إلا أنني أجد أن الدول العربية ليس فيها مصانع كافية للبلاستك ( طبعاً هذا حسب علمي ) فنحن في العراق نستورد جميع المنتجات البلاستيكية من إيران التي لها باع طويل في هذه الصناعة و الذي يريد أن ينتج البلاستك في العراق يستورد القوالب ( الإسطمبات ) من الصين لعدم توفر إمكانية تصنيعها هنا على الرغم من أن ذلك لا يحتاج إلا إلى ورش صغيرة مزودة بمكائن CNC .
أنا شخصياً مهتم بهذه الصناعة لكونها صناعة سهلة و أساسية و يمكن لبلداننا العربية البدء بها و التشجيع عليها لذلك فقد قمت بالبدء بمشروع صغير مع زملائي في فريق النهضة الهندسي لإعمار ماكنة CNC milling متضررة لاستعمالها في صناعة القوالب ( الإسطمبات ) لحقن البلاستك كما أتممنا تصميم و تنفيذ ماكنة CNC milling للنقش على الخشب و الرخام و المعادن واطئة الصلابة كالألمنيوم و كما أننا قمنا بتأسيس شركة النهضة للصناعات الميكانيكية التي بالرغم من صغرها إلا أننا نأمل أن يكون لها شأناً في النهضة الصناعية القادمة للأمة إن شاء الله .
و أرجو من الإخوة ممن لديه معلومات عن هذه الصناعة و ماذا تحتاج أو لديه أفكار أياً كانت أن لا يبخل بها علينا في هذا المنتدى لننتج معاً أفكاراً إبداعية و نترجمها معاً إلى منتجات ملموسة للنهوض بأمتنا .
و جزاكم الله خيراً .


----------



## msadek80 (22 ديسمبر 2006)

*اللة ينور عليك يا وليد*

اللة يوفقك يا وليد فى مشروعك و نشوف شركتك كدة احسن شركة فى العراق لتصنيع الاسطمبات, ها فين شباب المهندسين عايزين اى افكار تساعد وليد واللى زى وليد
هابتدى بنفسي 
اى حد فى العالم مهتم بال CNC بيدخل على الموقع دة www.cnczone.com
دى ناس مافيش وراها غير ال CNC و عندهم منتديات و مشاريع هايلة جدا


----------



## Spider Man (23 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا،، جهد ملموس ورائع ولكن اخوتي الكرام حبذا لو يكون هنال إرجاع للمصدر إذا كان مأخوذ الشرح من مصدرٍ ما أو توضيح هل هو من جمع واعداد الكاتب نفسه ولكم الشكر... الامانة في النقل اذا كان هنالك من نقل تـُحتّـم علينا ان ننوه عن ذلك وكذلك الامانة في الايعاز والتوضيح لمن كان هو كاتب من لبنات افكاره او من جمعه واعداده فله حق ان يتم ذكر اسمه عليه. 

وشكراً .


----------



## abdalkader (23 ديسمبر 2006)

اخواني اهم شيء في الموضوع هو دراسة ماذا يحتاج السوق حالياً


----------



## abdalkader (23 ديسمبر 2006)

الاخ م.نائل 

شكرا لك


----------



## suha (1 يناير 2007)

اخواتي أن أصعب شيء في المشروع حسب اعتقادي هو النلحية المادية لأني فكرت في مشروع في بيتي وعندم وصلت الى رأس المال كان بأخذ قرض من البنك أو اي مصدر اخر ولكن بفائدة وهي خطأ وحرام في الدين الأسلامي فكيف اذا ستبدأبدون مال خصوصا في بلد الكل محتاج في


----------



## lotfymohammed (2 يناير 2007)

اريد معرفة انشاء شركة تكييف صغيرة (بيع +تركيب+اصلاح) ارجو الافادة بتفاصيل المشروع كاملة


----------



## محمد فوزى (2 يناير 2007)

اخى المهندس لطفى الرجاء قراءة الموضوع من البدايه وشكرا


----------



## طارق عبد الرحمن ا (21 فبراير 2007)

الاخ فهد محمد
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
نشكركم على مشاركتكم في هذا المنتدى الكريم
انا كيميائي من مصر
واحب ان انوه لكم عن مشروع صغير من الصناعات التحويلية الصغيرة وهو مشروع صناعة المنظفات الصناعية ومستحضرات التجميل حيث اننى في هذا المجال ما يقرب من العشر سنوات ولدى دراسة جدوى مبسطة عن هذا المشروع وينقصنى الدعم المادى
فهل لكم الرغبة في المشاركة في مثل هذا المشروع في مصر او في المملكة العربية السعودية وخاصة اننى كنت اعمل في المملكة في نفس المجال من وقت قريب وعندى دراسة عن السوق السعودى ايضاً
اتمنى منكم السمع


----------



## esam19260 (23 فبراير 2007)

ارجوا من يريد ان يعمل مشروع يفكر كيف يحافظ عليه ويحصنه لذلك ارجوا من الجميع لا يقترضوا ابدا وان لزم رأس مال او زيادته فيمكن ان يشارك اخرين ارحم من الاقتراض والله يبارك للجميع ويجب ان نتعلم كيف نجتمع او نتشارك فى مشروع ونتحمل جميعا المسؤلية من النجاح والفشل 
اقترح ان يساهم هذا المنتدى فى تعلم اسلوب المشاركة وحدود تعاملنا مع الاخرين


----------



## Golden Eagle (23 فبراير 2007)

*فكرة مشروع*

أنا من مصر وأود أن أقوم بعمل مشروع صناعى وأبحث عن فكره 
كما أن لدى فكره لكن لأعرف مدى نجاح هذه الفكره وهى صناعة الأكياس البلاستيك أرجو مساعدتى
بأى معلومات


----------



## وسيم العوضي (5 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم..........
اطلب من مشرف الموقع بعد اذنه ان يخبرني عن المراجع التي يقتبس منها الخطوات التي تلزم لانشاء شركه صناعيه صغيره، وبعد اذنه ان يدلنا على مراجع ايضا تخص الهندسه الصناعيه وان امكن تكون باللغه العربيه............................


----------



## el_bob (5 يوليو 2007)

*بنسه للموضوع بتاع اخى الكريم الى عايز يفتح محل تكيف وتبريد وصيانه بص فى الاول انت عندك الخبره ولا لا هو ده اهم عامل فى العموامل الاتيه يا اخى والله بعد كده مفيش اى حاجه هتقف امامك الى الناحيه الماديه بس يا اخى طول ما انت معاك العده وانت طبعا عارف انت ايه هى العده طبعا يا اخى الخاصه بالتكيف 
بس والله المستعان *


----------



## جمال ضياء النافع (7 يوليو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم السلام عليكم موضوع جيد والنقاش فيه جيد جمال ضياء النافع


----------



## Osmanebrahim (10 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
انشاء الشركة الصناعية تحتاج وقبل كل شى الى الشخصية الادارية الفذة:73: وذلك لاتخاذ القرار المناسب فى الوقت المناسب:58: بالاضافة الى الكم الهائل من الخبرة العملية والعلمية:33: ومواكبة الاحداث والمستجدات ثم المال:56: 
والله أعلم


----------



## خالد احمد منير (13 يوليو 2007)

اخي لطفي محمد قبل الدخول في اي مشروع يجب ان يكون لديك الخبرة وهي تكتسب من الحياة العملية وتثقلها بالدراسة النظرية ثم المال لبدء الشروع مع التوكل على الله


----------



## ملك الهندسة (24 يوليو 2007)

مشكورين على هذه الجهود الكبيرة


----------



## ahmed_engineer (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*لمن يريد عمل مشروع صناعى صغير او متوسط مربح*

اخوانى الأحباء
هل تبحثون عن فتح مشروع مربح مستقل بذاته يكون ربحه بالكامل لكم فقط
اليكم هذه المعلومات المفيدة
اذهب الى مجمع خدمات المشروعات الصغيرة والمتوسطة بمدينة نصر 
او بالمنصورة امام استراحة المحافظ اعلى البنك الاهلى وهى ستساعدك فى كل شىء من الالف الى الياء بمقابل رمزى
وحتى لو لم يكن عندك فكرة جاهزة هما عندهم 200 دراسة جاهزة
واذا لم يكن لديك المال هم يوفرون قروض من الصندوق الاجتماعى حتى مبلغ مليون جنيه

او اذهب الى الهيئة العامة للتصنيع التابعة لوزارة الصناعة والتجارة الخارجية المصرية لعمل دراسة الجدوى بمقابل الف جنيه وهذه هى الخطوات التى تقوم بعملها لك:
أولاً: دراسة تسويقية وتشمل:
1. حجم الانتاج
2. حجم الاستهلاك
3. الفجوة
4. الصادرات والواردات
5. مواقع الانتاج
6. التنبؤ بحجم الطلب خلال السنوات الخمس القادمة

ثانياً: الدراسة الفنية وتشمل:
1. تحديد موقع المشروع المناسب
2. تحديد المساحات اللازمة من الارض والمبانى
3. تحديد الطاقة الانتاجية الاقتصادية
4. تحديد الآلات والمعدات اللازمة للمشروع ومصادرها ( محلى – مستورد)
5. تحديد وتصنيف العمالة اللازمة للمشروع
6. تحديد المواد الخام والمواد المساعدة ومواد التعبئة والتغليف
7. تحديد استهلاك استهلاكات المشروع اللازمة من ( الكهرباء – لبمياة – الوقود)

ثالثاً: الدراسة المالية والاقتصادية :
1. تحديد الهيكل التمويلى للمشروع ( رأس المال + قروض )
2. تحديد التكاليف الاستثمارية للمشروع من تكاليف ثابتة وتكاليف رأس المال العامل
3. تحديد الاهلاكات لبنود التكاليف الاستثمارية
4. تحديد العائد عن المشروع
5. تحديد العائد الداخلى للمشروع
6. تحديد معدل الربحية بالنسبة لرأس المال
7. تحديد فترة استرداد المشروع لرأس المال

العنوان 6 ش خليل اغا - جاردن سيتى - القاهرة

كما يمكنك الاطلاع على هذا المنتدى
http://www.kenanaonline.com/page/SME


----------



## معماريون (23 سبتمبر 2007)

كيف تنشئ شركة صناعيه صغيرة

دائما انتي راقيه في مواضيعك واختيارك

الكثير يبداء في المشاريع الصغيره بدون تخطيط 

قد ينجح بعد بذل الجهد المكثف 
في حين ان التخطيط يقلل من المخاطر في بداية الانشاء

والتوفيق من الله​


----------



## nagm_1200 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

اخوتي الاحباء او شي في انشاء شركة مصغرة هو الشخصية الادارية المميذة والتي تعرف كيف تتخز القرار في الوقت المناسب وكيف تواكب الامور الادارية بصورة ممتازة ثم بعد ذلك الخبرة العلمية والمتابعة الصحيحة لاي مشروع وخاصة البداية وهي رائس مال كل فرد منا ثم تركيذ الاسم في السوق التي تختارها انت وبعد ذلك رائس المال


----------



## الترنادو (6 أكتوبر 2007)

ٍ
مشكورين اخوتي في الله على ماتبدلون من جهود لمساعدت بعضكم البعض واتمنى لكم كل التوفيــق


----------



## محمد ر (14 أكتوبر 2007)

بالعلم بالجهد المتواصل تصنع منشأت صناعيه
شكرا """
محمد رمضان


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (1 ديسمبر 2007)




----------



## أحمد حسين عشماوي (3 ديسمبر 2007)

شكراعلى الجهد والمناقشات المثمرة


----------



## hozen (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*للجادين فقط*

من يجد فى نفسه القدره على تصنيع اى شى تصنيع فعلى وليس كلام 
انا مستعد للمساعده :59:


----------



## نزار ابوفاتح (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*ادارة مشاريع صناعية صغيرة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله واصحابه اجمعين
بعد التحية 
اود ان اطرح لكم تجربتي الصغيرة 
اراء الشباب كلها صحيحة ولكن حسب فهمي اننا كنا نسأل عن مشروع صغير
بسم الله ماشاء الله لاقوة الا بالله كلكم مهندسون ومبتكرون
من وجهة نظري تحتاج الى مخرطة متر ونصف بحالة جيدة وتحتاج الى فارزة صغيرة ومثقب فارزة ولحام كهرباء وارغون هذا يعني اربعة مهنين فقط وهذا يعني ان كلفة اي ماكينة تصممها هي وزن المواد الاولية تقريبا0000000 وجبار الخواطر الله
فكر وغامر وابتدي وما عليك الا الاعتماد على الله والله الموفق وكما قال ابن عطاء الله السكندري
عدم تعاطيك الاسباب تعطيل لحكمة الله واعتمادك على الاسباب شرك بالله
وشكرا


----------



## صناعي1 (11 ديسمبر 2007)

hozen قال:


> من يجد فى نفسه القدره على تصنيع اى شى تصنيع فعلى وليس كلام
> انا مستعد للمساعده :59:


 
اشكرك على مبادرتك، و هدف الموضوع هو ان يتشارك الاعضاء بافكارهم و خبراتهم لكي يحققوا شيء ما على ارض الواقع، و حبذا لو تعطينا شيء من خبرتك و افكارك و ان شاء الله يكون هناك من يستفيد منها.


----------



## خالد1402 (11 ديسمبر 2007)

أشكركم على المواضيع الرائعة


----------



## خالد1402 (11 ديسمبر 2007)

أشكرك على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## احلاهن (1 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم
والله يااخوان فكره الانشاء موجوده وتمت دراستهه بشكل مستفيض مما سبق شرحه
ولكن اصطدمنا بحاجز كبييييير
وهو التمويل
حيث لم نفلح بالحصول على ممول
لهذا تم غلق الموضوع
وشكرا


----------



## ادور (4 يناير 2008)

رائع جدا 
والاهم من هذا هو وضع جدول الاولويات في التنفيز هذا مما يأدي الي عمل ممتاذ


----------



## ادور (4 يناير 2008)

مشكورررررررر


----------



## bsharg (4 يناير 2008)

*تحية للجميع*

السلام عليكم 
ان انشاء منشاءة صناعية صغيره نعم يحتاج الى التمويل اولا, ولكنه يحتاج الجراة و المبادرة اكثر من التمويل 
فبعد القرار والارادة الحقيقية للتنفيذ يجب ان نبدا مباشرة على ارض الواقع و من هناك ننطلق


----------



## msadek80 (5 يناير 2008)

*إية الجمال دة ياريس*

جزاك اللة خيرا عن هذة المعلومات القيمة , انا اعمل فى مجال دراسات الجدوى ولكن بالسعودية ولم اكن اعلم بمصادر المعلومات الجامدة دى فى مصر
اتمنى ان يكون بيننا تعاون 



ahmed_engineer قال:


> اخوانى الأحباء
> هل تبحثون عن فتح مشروع مربح مستقل بذاته يكون ربحه بالكامل لكم فقط
> اليكم هذه المعلومات المفيدة
> اذهب الى مجمع خدمات المشروعات الصغيرة والمتوسطة بمدينة نصر
> ...


----------



## t_n_t3000 (13 يناير 2008)

*كيف تكتب خطة العمل*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
انا مهتم جدا باموضوع انشاء المشروعات الصغيره وارى انة مستقبل التطور الاقتصادى فى اى بلد
لذلك سوف اهديكم كتاب مهم جدا وهو كيف تكتب خطة العمل "how to write your business plan"
واتمنى انكم تستفادو منه


----------



## ادور (21 يناير 2008)

مشكورررررررررررر جدا علي هذا


----------

